# Sweetest thing someone has ever said to you?



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, well title says it all what is the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to you?


----------



## Cisco1993 (Apr 26, 2012)

Since I got contacts this one girl has been calling me "Pretty Eyes". Makes me feel amazing.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

a girl at work calls me "honey" or "sweetheart" makes me feel damn good


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Someone told me I looked marvelous once. It was marvelous.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

"You're my world"


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I was in a biomedical lab and a girl across the bench looked at me with really big eyes and said "pass the glucose solution".


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know, I usually block out positive stuff and only remember the negatives so....


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

"You inspire romance in me".


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

This woman at work said she'd **** me if she didn't love me so much.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My boyfriend said a while ago, "Its like your my other half, we make a whole person. I cant imagine being alone again." Which just shocked me lol. Too bad hes not that romantic any more. :b


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

"I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you..." etc
"Rooaar you're beautiful and perfect"
"I love you more than anything, thank you for being there for me, its hard without you"

I saved the texts :3


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

A sincere "I love you" from a boyfriend is pretty sweet in the moment.
There have been other things that have been sweeter, so it's a confounding shame that I can't recall them! :um


----------



## YumeMeka07 (Jun 2, 2011)

"Why so blue, panda boo? <3 "

Haha it's not most original saying/quote,
But it really made me smile. xD


----------



## dtripo00 (Apr 26, 2012)

"I wish you'd talk more, you have a nice voice"


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

No one has said anything sweet to me in a long time. I guess that's because nobody really knows me aside from my family.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

"I love you with all my heart."
"You are the one and I am going to marry you."
"You're my true love."
"You're the reason that keeps me alive/living."


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hearing a guy call me beautiful (and meaning it)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

blue the puppy said:


> hearing a guy call me beautiful (and meaning it)


This.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

One SAS member said - U r one of the G'money of this forum...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

It was long time ago. I kept asking my ex after breakup why can't we see each other as friends, cause she was avoiding me and when she finally told me she said: ''cause i love you too much''.

Ironically or not, that was the sweetest thing someone has ever said to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know I guess that someone told me I'm very imaginative and they'd just like to spend one day in my mind.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The first time she said "I love you" in the softest, sweetest voice ever. I swear my heart skipped a beat and I was speechless. I almost didn't say it back :lol but that's in the past... :blank


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

" I love the thought of coming home to you"


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

happy for you guys, but never experienced any of this.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Guess what?" "What?" "You're beautiful." That's all over now though...


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

tie between:
"I trust you"

"you're a good person"


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

My life was just fine until you came along and made it wonderful.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

We are but two lost souls that found one another  lol I thought it was cute


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

At one school camp we were in groups of about 12. We had to pick from this pile of ribbons of all different textures and colours, and choose one for each person of the group and tell them why we chose that ribbon for them. 

Anyway, one boy gave me this brown ribbon with little flecks of silver in it, and said it reminded him of a cave by the sea that's full of hidden beauty and where the deeper you go the more you discover. He could've just been making stuff up so he could hand out all his ribbons, but it still made me feel all warm inside


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I :heart you.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't think of anything normal that stands out... I think I normally am skeptical of compliments and assume people are making fun of me.

Once my eye doctor said my eyes were gorgeous and said that I should never waste my money on coloured contacts because he knows people who would "kill for those eyes." I thought that was pretty cool. My eyes are green and I think they look sort of grey sometimes. They also sometimes have brownish bits in the middle. 

Once I was away from home for four months and I came home and my dog jumped all over me and was wiggling so much with excitement and licking my face. He didn't say words, but by seeing his body language, I knew he had really missed me and was really glad I was home. That was one of my best moments.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Today, my brother was out all day with my dad. When he came home, he said, "I missed you today." and I said, "Why?" He said, "I don't know. You're my friend."

LOL. >| I think this is the sweetest thing I have been told by someone close to me.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

So many things...
But I like this one a lot...

"I sort of plan on marrying you one day."


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/sa-ruining-my-life-178660/#post1059883120

lol


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

"Damn, I f***ing love you *insert first & last name*"

Made me dizzy.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

"You're funny!"

I'll take it.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

"You have nice eyes."


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

A guy in high school said I looked like Amy Lee. He was in love with Evanescence, so that was the highest form of flattery.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

"You have such a lovely neck, I just want to wrap my hands around it."


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmm..

Doesn't really count, but one or two girls have said my hair was 'awesome' before. But the vast majority of people say it looks ridiculous :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

A guy called me Barbie when I was on vacation..

that and the model compliment always warm my heart..


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it was the third day ever at university and I was talking to someone I'd met about what they did the day before in this one class (I had missed it) and she said they were put into partners and given a project to do and when I asked who she had put down she said nobody because she wanted to be with me.
That never happens to me! Anyways she saved my university years, I don't think I would have stuck with it if it hadn't been for her and we became good pals.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

A chick over XBOX Live called me adorable for being a geeky virgin. Made me feel all warm inside :blush


----------



## Peter Nincompoop (Apr 25, 2011)

"Your eyes are like pools of chocolate"


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Someone told me I was important yesterday, made me feel special.

It was by someone who is in a serious relationship (with someone other than me) but it was really sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Snow Bunny said:


> I think it was the third day ever at university and I was talking to someone I'd met about what they did the day before in this one class (I had missed it) and she said they were put into partners and given a project to do and when I asked who she had put down she said nobody because she wanted to be with me.
> That never happens to me! Anyways she saved my university years, I don't think I would have stuck with it if it hadn't been for her and we became good pals.


Sweet story


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

the things i can remember are...
my gf said it was okay to be weird and hugged me (we were sitting in a playground in one of those tiny plastic play houses lol)
she called me a sweetheart via text
she said she loves me

i'm sure my ex must have said some pretty nice things too but i don't care to remember them lol.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

The best compliment I ever received was from my childhood friend. She said that I haven't changed since she's known me. I've always been myself. I guess it's flattering that I've maintained my sense of self and haven't conformed too much. I am still in essence, Ella.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

"I need you."
"I want to spend the rest of my life with you."
Idk.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

not sure, I should remember these things more.. Or could be that one time when I showed someone pictures of my hair (one short, one long) and they said, "You look good with both..." knowing full well I didn't look good at all at the time.


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

"You're like an angel sent down to watch over me."


----------



## roughh (Aug 2, 2011)

A really close friend (who i liked at the time) said to me: 'It's like listening to myself speaking in a woman's voice'.
Another friend told me that he 'appreciates my existence'.

I guess I consider such stuff 'the sweetest' because this represents the closeness of other people, not so much their admiration or something. Damn, now I miss those friends


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I know your flaws and I know you're perfect for me 

gghhhhhhh

;p


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"Don't go."


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't remember anything saying something sweet to me, unless you count the first girl I was with sexually telling me how sweet I was again and again right before she ditched me.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

"I'll always be there for you" it was a huge lie


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to have a best friend many years ago. We were in her house one night with about 5 or 6 other mutual friends. We were having a discussion about our ideal partners. Everyone in the room picked a celebrity, but when it came to her she said that her ideal man was me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing really stands out to me, but a couple girls that I was "talking" to told me how great of a guy I was. Of course they never stuck around for anything more than a short period of time so I don't really look back at those and feel good about it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

When a co-worker told me I was a "fun" and "interesting" girl. I would never define myself as any of those things, unfortunately.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

. . .

. . .

. . .

. . .

. . .


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

From one of my favourite ppl in the world Larissa when she was kid she gave me a card that says :
"For Chrissy<3
You make the flowers gro you make my horet glo. I wat you to no that I love you and i wont lev you.
We have fun together. I have fun with you do you have fun with me?
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo from Larissa"
complete with kid spelling mistakes^


----------



## TheAdventure (Oct 28, 2011)

"If everyone was like you, there would be no hatred in the world."


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The world needs more people like you 8)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

a host of good thngs that i can't pick out!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

"Whether or not you're like now in the future, I'm going to go to (my city), for you. And if you don't have a job I'll help you."


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Some girl I was really close to for a while. About 2 years ago, I think? Some incredibly corny speech about how she was my guardian angel and would always be there for me or something. It was really heart-warming at the time, but I look back on it now and just kind of cringe. I always critcize people for saying serious things they don't mean, but I tend to do the same thing a lot. I can't say I'd want to hear anything quite that corny again, but it was a really sweet gesture.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

"I wanna spend the rest of my life with you" and stuff. Sweet guy, even if we only know each other over the internet I still wanna give it a shot.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I save my favourite texts too...
"I could scarcely believe such an awesome person even existed, let alone was my love. You truly are mognificent."
"Awwww, why are you so god damn cuuute? I WANT TO NOM YOU RIGHT NOW! OM NOM NOM!"
"You’re indescribabubbly slothariciously baconrific. First thing I do when I wake up is pick my phone up and check to see if you’ve texted."
"Did you know that love is less than three? It's two. Me and you. <3 <3"

"I sent you 365 emails. I emailed you every day for a year! It wasn't over. It still isn't over!" And then he kissed me. But it wasn't raining and he wasn't in a wet shirt. :c

Dear god my boyfriend and I are dorky together.


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

"I can't go to the pool V_V I don't want people to see me with no shirt." - Me "why, you don't want them to see how perfect you are?" - My old friend who I am in love with (who doesn't talk to me anymore for some reason)


----------



## SneakyMelatonin (May 21, 2012)

She said " I know you're not going to steal my purse."


----------



## Winter Queen (Apr 10, 2012)

My boyfriend told me that I look beautiful. He told me when we were talking on the phone that anytime I want to talk, I have him.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

"You can have the last piece of pizza."


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

"You can have the last rolo"


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> "I sent you 365 emails. I emailed you every day for a year! It wasn't over. It still isn't over!" And then he kissed me. But it wasn't raining and he wasn't in a wet shirt. :c


OMG, that is beautiful!

My boss gave me a birthday card addressed to 'a woman of good heart'.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> "I sent you 365 emails. I emailed you every day for a year! It wasn't over. It still isn't over!" And then he kissed me. But it wasn't raining and he wasn't in a wet shirt. :c
> 
> Dear god my boyfriend and I are dorky together.


You sound awesome together and that quote has me looking at notebook kisses on youtube.



SuperSky said:


> "I wanna spend the rest of my life with you" and stuff. Sweet guy, even if we only know each other over the internet I still wanna give it a shot.


Well, thats not heavy at all. I hope it works out though.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

"I love you just the way you are." That one meant alot to me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone once told me that I am a good person. I don't think so but this made my day.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> "You can have the last rolo"


I shed a tear.
This was beautiful.

Not really but I hope you had a cup of tea to wash it down :um


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its taken me a while to think of something that wasnt when I was 15 spamming love hearts and gavin degraw lyrics over text, but I think it was a girl telling me I was her best friend and I meant so much to her.

A couple of weeks later we "broke up" and havent talked to eachother in over 6 months. End of sweet talk.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

*hug*"Hey, i love you. Hug me back!" Probably the closest i had to a friend during highschool.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was in sixth grade, a boy I had a crush on came up to me at the library (I "worked" there and so did he) and said to me, "you know, you remind me of that girl from Lizzie McGuire." I swooned because I loved that show, and thought he had the said the cutest/sweetest/most genuine thing to me even though I look[ed] _nothing_ like her.

Oh, Francisco...


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> I shed a tear.
> This was beautiful.
> 
> Not really but I hope you had a cup of tea to wash it down :um


Yeah... this actually never happened.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

"You're too perfect to be true, really."


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

"I really like you very much. I hated to see you sad. Hated it."

And from my little guys: "I love you so much infinity." "I'm so glad you're my mom."


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

a girl told me my hat was nice before.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

"You make the flowers grow you make my heart glow I want you to know that I love you and I will never leave you" lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

"I want to spend the rest of my life with you. Will you marry me?"


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

He said, "If this was a perfect world and I was financially stable, I would ask you to marry me next summer." :'(


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

"You give the best head"-ex/gf


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

"Before you say anything, I just want to say that I'm glad we're friends... Like real friends. Because you're awesome, not just sometimes, but all the time. and I really like you."

;_;


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Daylight said:


> "You give the best head"-ex/gf


How sweet rofl


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Not the sweetest, but the one that struck me hardest when I heard him say it. 
Made me very embarrassed/uncomfortable too, though. Flattery be scary.

"You're not really like the other girls I've known, and that's why I like you. You told me all your flaws right when we first met, while everyone else who's liked me tried to hide all of theirs. You listened to me when I told you all of my imperfections, and you never expected me to be perfect. I'm far from it. You're not perfect, but _that's _why I love you, and that's why I can't let you go."

Paraphrased - it was from my then-boyfriend. He put it far more eloquently (and lengthy hahaha... He was a writer who loved to speak like that).
I hope he's doing well. I still worry about him. ._.


----------



## acerkinz (Jun 13, 2012)

"Marry me?"


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You're not ugly.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

"traitor!" i was moving (not far, but we wouldn't see each other daily anymore), friend was very upset about it. he was being jokey about it but he was super sad, it was all over his face. was sweet cuz i didn't think he'd care _that_ much. then a couple weeks later i get a text, lots of rambling about our lives and at the end: "i miss you ". dawww, i love that dude.

"i don't think you look gross ma'am." lol, :teeth sweet response bc i TOTALLY did and was just saying so matter of factly. didn't expect him to have anything to say about it.

i probably have better stuff, but these are recent and i can't remember anything particularly awesome.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"You're really smart and really fast."


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Twice people have come right out and asked " Do you want to have sex?" 

But one was a 300 pound schizophrenic woman who had knifed her bf and the other was a bipolar guy who had stolen a schoolbus and driven it across 3 states.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

In high school a gal who was dating one of my best friends(who I also had a crush on & was good friends with then) was telling me a story about something that upset her. At the time I had a habit of saying "terrible" to stories like that or anything I didn't like so when she told me I said it & she smiled & said "I knew you would say that" indicating she had been waiting to share the story with me just for my reaction. It made me feel appreciated as I was & was special coming from her given my crush, which of course she knew about.

I really had think hard for that to come to mind. I'm not sure if I've just not had many experiences like that or if I simply don't remember them



leonardess said:


> "Don't go."


If a true lover of mine ever says that to me I'll melt right there & then


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"you're a special boy."


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

All of the compliments I can remember are from people who have since stabbed me in the back, and have therefore lost all significance.

.....Nope, can't remember any other than those. I just operate on the assumption that guys don't get compliments, only insults. LOL, what a hard life.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I met this guy a few months ago in the oddest of places. Anyway, we clicked immediately and he asked me out. I agreed and we planned a day. I'm very nervous with dates because I haven't been treated very well in the past. This was very different for me...
He came to pick me up in which rarely ever happens and he took me for dinner and to watch a hockey game over drinks. It seems simple, yes, but it ended up being amazing. He listened to me from the first time we met about how much I love hockey (doing something like that was more my scene). Our dinner was just wonderful because we talked and talked; it was the first time I felt a real connection with someone in a long time.

During the course of our date and over drinks, he looked at me and said "I love your freckles, they're so cute." I have a lot of freckles on my face but I usually just cover them up with makeup and I was surprised he noticed them because nobody ever does. That made me smile and I smiled even more when he looked at me, kissed me, and told me that I deserve the best and to be happy. I loved to hear that from someone who I just met and not someone I knew for a long time. And to be honest, that day was one of the happiest I had in months. We talked everyday after that and had a wonderful second date and continued talking but our plans kept falling through. It was more on his end than mine, but the point is what he said was probably one of the nicest things I ever heard. When I'm feeling low, I remember him saying that to me and it's something I try and believe. 

I really liked him, alot actually...it's just too bad we didn't continue to keep seeing each other. But it was nice to actually have a guy make me feel like I'm worth something.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Last night my best friend (only friend) told me she can't wait to see me again. She said I LOVE seeing you. She said it makes her feel so happy, so alive. She gave me a few really big hugs. All I want to do is be with her. She is the only one in the world that gets me, that understands me.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

''Can i have 4 sugars in my coffee?''


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well that definitely is the sweetest. 



gaz said:


> ''Can i have 4 sugars in my coffee?''


----------



## QuietnessX (Jun 19, 2012)

"I want to have your babies"


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

"OH CHRISSY! You've GOT to HURRY! You're running out of time!!" - said by my 5 yr old neice Paige when she learned I didn't have a bf or husband and i'm 32 yrs old.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

"You'll do."


----------



## Millbourg (Aug 25, 2012)

You're so much more than you know.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

By a woman who I was crazy about who I hadn't seen in years. "Look at you, you changed. You look so different and "modelesque". No feeling in the world is like it when someone you are extremely attracted to finds you attractive.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

promise us you have to join us to the beach tommorow, 
My little niece said that .. Cant think of any else,yet


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

"You're perfect."


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i cant remember... a kind lady gave me 20$ once at a job once.. out of kindness!


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

My ex always called me "Handsome" which was nice


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not in person but online a few seem to think/say I am awesome but I dont believe them.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

a girl told me once that I was stupid, I've been called worse than that, so I think that was sweet


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Haha I can't think of the sweetest ever, so I'll just pick the most recent one that I can remember: "You'll always be beautiful to me." simple, but powerful xD


----------



## greg252257 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear something sweet. Will update when I do


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

"I don't think I could ever live without you"

Well I guess she could.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

"You're destined for greatness"


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

greg252257 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear something sweet. Will update when I do


exactly


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Olesya said:


> exactly


Olesya, you are so special because you are such a badass and you will fu*ck someone up, but at the same time, you love animals and are sweet.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

People just criticize me for every little thing so much I forget what good things they have to say. At this point I don't see anyone having something good to say. Chicks don't compliment me but they compliment my friends at the mall. Makes me angry. And bitter. My friend gets dumped and everyone feels sorry for him but no one feels for my pain. It's why I want everyone to suffer. They made me suffer. To hell with them all.


----------



## nk2343 (Aug 15, 2012)

On first date with girl I dated, after telling her I used to be obese usually the reaction I get and expected was something along the lines of "wow, that's great how did you lose the weight"

She responds "That builds personality"

Sad for screwing it up


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

you are ugly


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

This lady at my clinical internship told me that I'm smart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

An ex-friend told me I was cute. I have a hard time seeing that within myself, but whatever.

NOTE: I am using the term "friend" very loosely in this context.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This guy in 7th grade told me to smile more because he said I had a pretty smile. That was the only compliment I got from someone in real life but it wasn't a direct compliment.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

My imaginary friend, Johnny, once said that I was " too good to be true".


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

At my college internship a security guard said My name is so exotic and makes me sound like a movie star bless that old lady!

.................My name is Carlos xo


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

hm.. well i've been called funny, good looking, cute, too nice, to good of a boyfriend to be true and my qualities came from a book.. like i was a excellent example of the perfect boyfriend in this book. after a few days we broke up lol.. kinda weird if i was supposed to be so perfect. well i was called good looking in webcam while i was with my friend and some other guy who lives at his place. so thats also a good confidence boost even though i believe im not good looking. sure i may look cute, but im not good looking! for sure.

just for you info: I am not good looking. Actually.. im not even average, for example: my hairstyle is weird. my clothes style: usually the same clothes. currently buying new clothes and my last ones where ugly and wasnt even clothes i ever wished to use. honestly, im not good looking but i am funny and random.

So all of you who looks atleast normal: Smile! :3

In all of my school, my clothe style is the nerdyiest / nerdiest in my whole school and i easily stand out. also i dont know a singel person from my classes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Funny, which i don't think i am.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Go f*** yourself... that is perhaps the sweetest thing ever said to me. I felt all warm and fuzzy inside. I feel so lucky I hear it everyday many times.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

One time this touring musician told me I was beautiful. IDK if he meant it or not. He says it every time I see him though. Might be part of the job to be charmer, but it was the first time anyone told me that. Maybe cute, but beautiful? GTFOH!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> i like enfield because i read his posts and they make me feel fuzzy inside. Sometimes he says witty things that make me laugh out loud and cheer me up. I like enfield because he likes cats and i like cats too. I like him because he is a fluffy rabbit and rabbits are soft and bouncy and cuddly and cute, and because he has a bigger than average brain, and bigger than average brains can do better than average things. I think the world is a better place with enfield in it. I like enfield.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't get compliments very often, but they come once and a while. Mostly from my mom and therapists, lol. My vet told me he didn't remember girls being so pretty when he was my age (yeah I know, but I still was flattered as all get out), and some cousin said asked if I had a bf, and when I said no he said the reason can't be my looks because I'm very pretty. Some cashier at Whole Foods told me I had pretty eyes. Those are the only ones I remember right now that made me feel really good, since they were random and from people I didn't know well or at all. I value compliments on my looks from strangers so much more than compliments on my personality from people I know, lol.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

"Don't ever feel ashamed about your body" 

A girl I really liked told me that after we had sex. It just really stuck with me and meant a whole lot.

I wish everyone here could recieve that message. 

I think everyone here is beautiful in their own way and they should love and value who they are <3 I think people would be a lot happier


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Can I just say, you have the best *** around"

Oh be still my heart!


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

Music Man said:


> I was in a biomedical lab and a girl across the bench looked at me with really big eyes and said "pass the glucose solution".


 :rofl


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

My best friend said I was a beautiful person. Made my day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't got many compliments in my life. I guess the sweetest thing that has ever been said to me is when a girl tells me I'm cute.


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

A guy who I dated for the first time last year told me that I was really pretty. He also said that he was physically attracted to me. It meant a lot to me when he said that because I always thought I was ugly. I even convinced myself that I was ugly at one point. So when he told me these sweet things about the way I look, they really struck a cord with me.

After that experience, I stopped being hard on myself - at least, on my physical appearance. I still have a lot of work to do with finding a healthier self-esteem in general, but that experience has definitely helped me on my journey for happiness and self-acceptance.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your perfect to me.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Typical things I guess...being called beautiful is pretty sweet. It's better when a man is speaking of your inner and outer beauty.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've also had a couple family members tell me that they don't know what they would do without me, even though they treat me like I don't exist.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

a girl called me handsome once
:blank


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

"I'm a ***hole", that's music to my ears.:boogie lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

A guy I worked with a few months back told someone I'm pretty with lovely eyes. And he was a super handsome dude. AND it's the same guy I worked with along with another girl, and he remembered me and totes forgot her. Hells yea. I was already planning on going in when I get back, but I def am now just for further successful interactions with a handsome male.

And I've been feeling ****ing hideous, so now I'm in a less-than-horrible mood and just needed to share this in the most relevant thread I can think of. Oh, how I love compliments from the male gender.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't remember.

I hate compliments and probably block them out.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been called pretty once or twice, which was incredibly flattering considering what other people have called me. However, I'm not really sure if that's the most suitable compliment for a guy. Ah well, I'll take it.


----------



## Reppyboyo (Dec 10, 2012)

Its incredibly rare I get complimented on.

However, some random dude said quite loudly to me 'Hey mate, I like you hair!'.
I have baby dreads and this was the first compliment I ever got about them, it really made my day.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Someone wrote me a love letter once. He usually doesn't write well or use proper grammar, spelling, etc. but he knew I loved English so he really put in effort into it. He was really honest and sincere in the letter, at least that's what I felt.

It was a long time ago and we were good friends, but that's all I ever saw him as. Whenever I read the letter again, I feel very flattered that someone would feel that way about me.


----------



## FrownyBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

[Removed]


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

Back in college, when all the stars were aligned and i had the perfect haircut, great clothes, and was in a good mood. I was getting a haircut and the girl who was cutting my hair said that I was handsome. She was extremely attractive and I just awkwardly said "thanks". That was the ONLY time that someone has complimented me that wasn't a member of my family.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

ur to pretty to not talk aww


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

"You could do nude modeling."

LOL. Smooth.


----------



## kayprc (Nov 29, 2012)

I love your freckles..... They are like constellations


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone at school called me unique once, and two people here at SAS called me cute.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Many of people have told me flat out that I'm smart, or rather, intelligent. I've even been called cute a few times. But without a doubt, the single most meaningful thing someone said to me, was (I'm paraphrasing), "Someday you'll meet someone who'll make love known to you." I don't know if she still thinks that today, but it means a lot to me.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't remember.

That's how pathetic I am


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I never had any. I never had any success making real freinds, and i never had a girlfriend, so now it feels a little awkward when people say sweet stuffs to me. but i would appreciate it though.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Your really poised and elegant.....

"your going to be a great mom"

"You're so tall"

"You make it easier to be myself" 

"loving you is so easy"


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

"You make me feel safe."


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

someone once pointed out that i have freckles across my nose, a minor detail even i hadn't noticed.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

"You sell yourself so short. I wish there was a way you could see yourself through my eyes. You'd never be the same."
:mushy
...But love _is_ blind.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Considerate said:


> I can't remember.
> 
> That's how pathetic I am


Yeah.



lightningstorm said:


> I never had any. I never had any success making real freinds, and i never had a girlfriend, so now it feels a little awkward when people say sweet stuffs to me. but i would appreciate it though.


Yep.

:no

Damnit.

Reading all of these sappy, romantic messages makes me want to go on a bitter binge of depressing music


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm, no one has ever said anything remotely sweet or encouraging to me in person. I've been told by others that I look really sad or suicidal.


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

You are the funniest person ever.
I love you

The best is when a whole group is excited to hear me speak, like they adored everything I said. Always found that weird but it gives you this weird feel good vibe. 

Don`t really try to look back at this kinda stuff because I am analytical by nature so if I overthink stuff like that my brain starts to convert what really happened to something else. If that makes sense


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

"We may not have a lot, but at least we have each other and our beautiful daughter."


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes cashiers will try to make small talk with me, it makes me feel good because I feel like they see me as normal enough to make small talk with. If I were a total freak I don't think they would do that. Of course once I try to make small talk back and flub it to death in an epic display of pure awkward, I feel like crap again. Other than this I don't really communicate with anyone enough for them to say something good about me.


----------

